# WSP Karma?



## my2scents (Jan 21, 2011)

Got my fragrance oil , its  DEAD ringer for the LUSH fragrance, I noticed it has vanilla in it
anyone know how it behaves in CP?
Discoloration?
Seizing?


----------



## honor435 (Jan 21, 2011)

do you like that smell? I ordered it and pew, I havent soaped it, have a hard time making something that I dont like the smell.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't like this scent at all!  To me it smells nothing like my beloved Karma.
I soaped this about one month ago in CP and it smells...actually, awful.  I think I will be dumping the whole batch to be honest with you.


----------



## my2scents (Jan 21, 2011)

oh nooooo, its smells good in the bottle. Does the smell morph?
Smells like Karma to me.
Now I'm scared


----------



## honor435 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ive never smelled karma before, but I heard people talk about it, omg it does not smell good, kinda earthy grasslike? hard to describe.


----------



## carebear (Jan 22, 2011)

to me, it's very patchouli-orange.  and I freaking ADORE it!


----------



## honor435 (Jan 22, 2011)

wsps?


----------



## carebear (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't purchase from WSP.  But that's what Lush's smells like to me, and Agilex's, and Scent Works, and Daystar's.

With a tiny touch of vanilla.

Those that I've smelled all smell different from each other - none are dead on Lush dupes - but they all have the same general orange-patch character.  

I've soaped Scent Works and Agilex's and they don't discolor or accelerate.  For more info on how a fragrance behaves please visit the Scent Review Board.  http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/  Join, read, contribute.  
(And you cannot join with a free email address like hotmail or yahoo.  Don't bother to complain about this - it's a free service to all soapers and the owner doesn't have time to babysit the site and deal with spammy posts which she gets a lot if she allows people to register with the free email addresses.  Use one from your USP, from your work, from a friend.)


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2011)

if you want to get rid of your Karma FO honor, PM me!


----------



## scouter139 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have to say, I was very disapointed in the Lush fragrance dups...I've never been to a Lush, never smelled their products and decided since I'm always reading how fantastic their scents are to try Day Stars dups of some of the Lush fragrances.  I was really excited when they came, I had to smell them right away.  P-EW is right.  Out of the bottle, they stink. If they are even remotely similiar to Lush's I just don't get all the attraction.  Ok, so I think I'll put them in little soap samples like I do alot of the other fragrances I get and give them a chance.  

I did them last night..some are only slightly better than P-EW.   The jasmine honey smell is ok...the karma dupe is ok...the toffee crunch is weak at best...the others...oh my gosh...the citrus flurry one is a instant headache as was the vanilla sugar dust.  I'm going to put them in the basement for a few days and smell them again over the next few weeks but boy what a let down. 

I got the liquid crack, vanilla rock and roll, fluffy almond icing, toffee sugar, kazi-kazi, citrus flurries, vanilla sugar dust and jasmine honey.  Sorry to hijack this thread but when you started talking about the karma dupe.

Can tell you, none seized, some have a slightly yelllow color, they all performed beautifully in cp..they just don't smell good.   :cry:


----------



## carebear (Jan 23, 2011)

I find the Lush dupes just too expensive, but darned good - tho not all in CP.  The Toffee one ended up morphing to a plastic scent so I save that for other applications (MP soap, lotion, etc.)

Lush - some love it, some hate it.  I adore Lush scents and as well many of the Daystar dupes I've gotten.


----------



## carebear (Jan 23, 2011)

scouter139 said:
			
		

> I have to say, I was very disapointed in the Lush fragrance dups...


How can you say you're disappointed of you don't even know what the real things smell like?  Maybe you're just not a Lush person!


----------



## scouter139 (Jan 23, 2011)

I know it sounds funny saying since I've never smelled their fragrances.  With all the reviews of their products, I guess I just hoped I would fall in love with them too.   Was the toffee from Daystar?  Course, you never know, a couple days in cp may change my mind.  Didn't like any of them out of the bottle and the jasmine honey isn't bad.


----------



## carebear (Jan 23, 2011)

Yea, it was Daystar's.

Funny thing about Karma - a lot of people don't like it a first, but with repeated exposure find themselves LOVING it.  And some don't.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Jan 24, 2011)

I am not a fan of Lush's actual products, but I do like their scents. I really like every single Lush Dupe I've bought from DS, some better than others but all are nice. I haven't tried the Karma one yet but I'm just not a Patch person... the Rock Star and Alkmaar dupes are my personal favorites!!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Jan 25, 2011)

> Funny thing about Karma - a lot of people don't like it a first, but with repeated exposure find themselves LOVING it. And some don't.



I have the powder from Lush as well as the soap and the bubble bar and I LOVE it.  My DH does not.  I have yet to find a dupe that I love as much as the original.  But am having fun searching!


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jan 27, 2011)

The WSP dupe is the worst one- IMHO. I haven't really found a dead on dupe. But I like Daystar's and Oregon Trail's. I think Daystar's is a closer dupe and the OT's is fresher smelling and nicer. Both behave well.


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 28, 2011)

yes I have tired both Daystars and Oregan Trails Karma dupes.....Agree both a good but I like Oregans the best :0)


----------

